# 3-Day Countdown Deal: THE HALO REVELATIONS



## JSC (Apr 23, 2012)

3-Day Countdown deal starts today at 99 cents. The price will go up by one dollar until it reaches the original price of $3.99.

Enjoy!

Happy Holidays!

***



*What is the global elite concealing about our ancient past?*

The body of an archaeologist is sent home in an urn. At the same time, a video he recorded ten years earlier goes viral on the internet. The video shows him wearing an ancient crown-like object, and acting so odd, the public thinks the once-famous archaeologist had a mental breakdown during his last expedition.

The artifact, which is soon dubbed the Halo, becomes the subject of a worldwide search by those who desire to understand and protect it, and by those who would abuse it.

While each harbor their own reasons, the archaeologist's son, Nick; his old partner, Henry; Jane Carter of the SETI Institute; and NSA Special Agent Veronica "Ronnie" Vagnetti, all become embroiled in a battle to learn the truth about both the video and the Halo.

What the small group finally uncovers is astonishing. The shocking revelations contained within the Halo explain the once unexplainable, and answers questions that Man never even thought to ask.

But not all the ancient secrets of Man's past are hidden within the object. Others secrets are revealed to only one of them.

Should the fiercely guarded secrets passed down through the ages and today known only to a few elite organizations and The Vatican -- secrets that undermine the theories of both creationism and evolution, and that would shake the foundations of Christianity -- be revealed? Is the World ready to learn the truth?

And will those individuals -- whose lives have become intertwined with the fate of the Halo -- find what they've been searching for?

Free to Amazon Prime Members or only $3.99


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

JSC. . . .

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## JSC (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Fascinating idea and topic title.

Good luck with your book.


----------



## JSC (Apr 23, 2012)

P.C. (Peter) Anders said:


> Fascinating idea and topic title.
> 
> Good luck with your book.


Thanks, Peter. Good luck with yours also.


----------



## JSC (Apr 23, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> JSC. . . .
> 
> Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book!
> 
> ...


----------



## JSC (Apr 23, 2012)

3-Day Countdown Deal starting at 99 cents begins today. The price will go up by one dollar each day until it returns to the original price of $3.99.

Hope you enjoy!

Happy Holidays!



JSC said:


> *What is the global elite concealing about our ancient past?*
> 
> The body of an archaeologist is sent home in an urn. At the same time, a video he recorded ten years earlier goes viral on the internet. The video shows him wearing an ancient crown-like object, and acting so odd, the public thinks the once-famous archaeologist had a mental breakdown during his last expedition.
> 
> ...


----------

